# 2012  ATA photos & products



## pasinthrough

Post up your photos & what you find new at the show for all to see.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Looking forward to checking out the new stuff for 2012. We always need to add something to the bag of tricks!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*New Rage 2 blade*

New Rage 2 blade, at the show.   2.3 inch cut and looks like the blades will be easier to change.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Let's see the details on the new Obsessions


----------



## Big Doe Down

Boy, Bowtech sure has gone all out this year with advertising. Huge banners everywhere!


----------



## Jasper

pasinthrough said:


> Post up your photos & what you find new at the show for all to see.



Eagerly awaiting the pics of you with Tiffany.


----------



## BowanaLee

nhancedsvt said:


> Let's see the details on the new Obsessions


----------



## hound dog

pasinthrough said:


> Post up your photos & what you find new at the show for all to see.





nhancedsvt said:


> Let's see the details on the new Obsessions



Yep what he said. Practice what you preach.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

sliksix said:


> New Rage 2 blade, at the show.   2.3 inch cut and looks like the blades will be easier to change.



Wow, that's a monster size broadhead.  

Heard also new this year that Lee & Tiffany Lakosky are back shooting Rage broadheads again. 



http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1326086521n438rz6ux5y 

Lee & Tiffany Lakosky Return to Rage 

Monday, January 9, 2012


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Bowjax*

New from Bowjax.


----------



## bdillard

I don't blame lee and Tiffany. Thats the best head around. Lol


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*NAP slipcam*

OK, this one should get some chatter started.  Look familiar? 

Hey Derik, send me some pics of some archery babes.  These new products are great, but we need some variety!


----------



## pasinthrough

Working in it.  It's been a very long day though.  I'll send some more tomorrow.  Plus I've got to edit some video of new products & post them next week.


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> Plus I've got to edit some video of new products & post them next week.



 Check out the new Slick Trick for me Derik


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Landry boys*

Troy and Jacob, with one of our GON regulars.

You'd think they'd be glued to the BCS Champ game!  Must be a good show.


----------



## bonecollector56

sliksix said:


> Troy and Jacob, with one of our GON regulars.
> 
> You'd think they'd be glued to the BCS Champ game!  Must be a good show.


Excuse my ignorance but is the guy on the left the guy from swamp wars?


----------



## hound dog

bonecollector56 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is the guy on the left the guy from swamp wars?



Swamp People


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Yep, Troy and Jacob Landry (right) from Swamp People.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I met troy tonight as well. Tomorrow is when all the big fun begins! I'll try to post as much as I can.


----------



## Bow Only

Lethal Force - 345+ fps - 7 lnch brace height - 33 in axle to axle.                        Sniper XS - 337 fps - 7 inch brace height - 31 inch axle to axle.                        Addiction - 340 fps - 7 inch brace height - 35 inch axle to axle.                         Pics to follow


----------



## brandonsc

Bow Only said:


> Lethal Force - 345+ fps - 7 lnch brace height - 33 in axle to axle.                        Sniper XS - 337 fps - 7 inch brace height - 31 inch axle to axle.                        Addiction - 340 fps - 7 inch brace height - 35 inch axle to axle.                         Pics to follow



well where are the pics at?


----------



## alligood729

sliksix said:


> Troy and Jacob, with one of our GON regulars.
> 
> You'd think they'd be glued to the BCS Champ game!  Must be a good show.



Choot'im Choot'im!!!!!.............that ain't pictures of bows.....lol


----------



## Big Doe Down

Millennium has these seats throughout the convention center: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Bowtech had a concert this morning right before they released the insanity cpx and cpxl.


----------



## watermedic

Same seats from last year I believe.


----------



## hound dog

Bow Only said:


> Lethal Force - 345+ fps - 7 lnch brace height - 33 in axle to axle.                        Sniper XS - 337 fps - 7 inch brace height - 31 inch axle to axle.                        Addiction - 340 fps - 7 inch brace height - 35 inch axle to axle.                         Pics to follow





brandonsc said:


> well where are the pics at?



Alot of talk show us some pics.


----------



## pasinthrough

I've sent them to sliksix he is busy for a while.  If yall can just wait a little bit, it will be posted.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I have shot some bows today and one bow that stands out to me the most is the elite answer. It feels great and the draw is awesome. Still haven't gone back over to see passinthrough to shoot all those obsessions yet though!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Candice in the house*

The Obsession Booth just got a major upgrade in it's support staff!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Lethal Force*

33 Inch -  Axle to Axle, 345 FPS+, 7 Inch Brace Height


----------



## hound dog

Ok that's one of three. Two more to go.


----------



## nhancedsvt

I want the Lethal Force! I'll be upgrading from my SS soon!


----------



## PineThirty

Has a K&K look to It! Actually the more I look at It, It looks exactly like a K&K Vengeance!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Sniper XS and Addiction pics coming soon, Pasinthrough must be busy!


----------



## PineThirty

Im not at the show, but figured I would post the new Bowtech bows for those who havent seen them yet! Bowtech Insanity CPX, and the Bowtech Insanity CPXL!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Addiction and Sniper XS*

Addiction - 35 inch 
Sniper XS - 31 inch


----------



## stringmusic

sliksix said:


> OK, this one should get some chatter started.  Look familiar?
> 
> Hey Derik, send me some pics of some archery babes.  These new products are great, but we need some variety!



I really like those, wish they made them in a three blade. I like the fact that they have no o-rings.


----------



## hound dog

Ok there they are the new obsession 12012 bows. Come get you some.


----------



## lungbuster123

Did Dennis buy out K&K Archery? The cams look different, but that's about it. I must say look wise the new bows LOOK 10x better then the SS to me. I might be interested in one depending on how they feel/shoot. I wasn't overly impressed with the SS, but the LF might do the trick!


----------



## PineThirty

I do like looks and specs of the Sniper XS and the Lethal Force.


----------



## lungbuster123

The new Vipertrick looks NASTY!


----------



## J Gilbert

The new bows look awesome, with any luck I'll have a Lethal Force before turkey season starts.  I might have to try the new Kill Zone heads from NAP as well, I really like the internal spring as opposed to the usual o-ring/rubber band


----------



## countryboy27012

The new bows look GREAT!!!

But do they shoot as smooth as the SS?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE

*Bow*

Yelp..Smooth draw with the same solid back wall no vibe on shot..You just have to shoot it..Very accurate!!


----------



## C Cape

The new obsession bows look like a K&K and New Breed made a baby!


----------



## pasinthrough

The new bows draw smooth, hold at a a solid wall that's not spongy in the least.  They shoot as good as I've ever felt.  Archeryaddix guys were in the booth this morning.  They started a thread about obsession this with photos.   I've taken lots of video of folks shooting, even the president of Strothers & one of the Harvesters of harvest time arrows.  Razor Dobbs even shot & was impressed with the new line.


----------



## BowanaLee

sliksix said:


> Addiction - 35 inch
> Sniper XS - 31 inch



That black Addiction looks awesome. All it needs is a little blood on it to top it off. 
Whats with the long string to the rest ? Looks like a new way to string up a drop away ?


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> The new obsession bows look like a K&K and New Breed made a baby!


----------



## C Cape

Well it's official....Rodney (shooting staff coordinator for Athens Archery) just posted this on AT about the Obsessions.....

KK archery with 2 track.. it was an effort between Kevin and Dennis.


----------



## C Cape

KS posted this on AA

    I'll explain to you all, even though I'm still mind dead from watching my LSU Tigers look like a high school team!!!

    I can't for whatever reasons get a license to make and sell a bow with a 2 track. I heard about Dennis' accident through a mutual friend, I know how hard that must have been on him and his wife(Angela). Through this mutual friend I learned that Dennis and Angela are very nice, HONEST, hard working people. Since I had some ideas on a 2 track cam I offered to give him the designs. I built a couple proto bows on a Veng and Vindy riser.
    Sent the bows to Dennis for him to look at and have some of his shooters test.
    He liked the looks of the risers so he asked if he could use them, I said yes.

    So the 2 models(33" and 35") are built on the Veng and Vindy risers, the 31" will have a different riser. The cams are very fast, smooth on the draw and great valley and let off. I wish the ratings were a little lower by 2-3 fps, just so every one hits top end, but that is just MHO. I know how people freak out over 2-3 fps. LOL

    Yes, Obsession will make LH versions.

    I do not work for or consult for Obsession Archery, I just thought he could benefit from the cams and bows. 

    Last edited by Kevin Strother; Today at 10:53 AM. 

    K & K Archery LLC
    Where speed and accuracy collide.


----------



## C Cape

All in all....I would be very interested to shoot these bows.....Looks good and anything that KS has his hands in seems to shoot pretty well.


----------



## lungbuster123

If KS had a hand in making these bows I need to get my hands on one. Im not a KS fan, but his designs in the past have been great! Dennis you need to send me an all black Lethal Force 29" 70lbs to play with


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> All in all....I would be very interested to shoot these bows.....Looks good and anything that KS has his hands in seems to shoot pretty well.



Yep can't wait ti get the 33 and 35 set to my draw and do some testing.

Looking at the 33 for hunting and the 35 to shoot some 3D with.


----------



## hound dog

lungbuster123 said:


> If KS had a hand in making these bows I need to get my hands on one. Im not a KS fan, but his designs in the past have been great! Dennis you need to send me an all black Lethal Force 29" 70lbs to play with



Just send him a signed blank check and I'm sure he will send you one.


----------



## C Cape

hound dog said:


> Yep can't wait ti get the 33 and 35 set to my draw and do some testing.
> 
> Looking at the 33 for hunting and the 35 to shoot some 3D with.



Haha, I didn't think they made those bows in sub 25" draw lengths.....


----------



## pasinthrough

The 33" Lethal Force will be what I kill a bunch of whitetails with this year.  If I get it in time, I'll kill a bear with it in the spring!


----------



## Big Doe Down

I got a chance to shoot all of the obsession bows including the SS today with passinthrough and bow only, and man they are sweet! I really like the SS but I think I like the new models even better! They are some really nice bows. Also glad I got to meet some of the regulars on here. It has been a great first day at the show!


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> Haha, I didn't think they made those bows in sub 25" draw lengths.....



If they don't they will or I'm going to jump up and down, kick and scream till they do.


----------



## C Cape

I like the way you think Jody....


----------



## PineThirty

Someone post up the low down on the new B-Stingers!


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> If KS had a hand in making these bows I need to get my hands on one. Im not a KS fan, but his designs in the past have been great! Dennis you need to send me an all black Lethal Force 29" 70lbs to play with



You never know...


----------



## Big Doe Down

Not the clearest picture, but Here is the new 3-blade rage with the chisel tip:


----------



## The Arrow Guru

How did a "new products from ATA" thread become a Obsession archery thread AGIAN! hehe
K so there was other new bows there, as well as some other stuff. It would be nice to see more. Since I am anchored in the booth, I really do not get to see anything.
BTW the way pasinthrough was stroking Razor's hair was really sweet.
One thing that I did see that was awsome was the atomic archer jerseys. Incredible detail and colors.
The Nap Kill Zone was pretty cool. Oh all those that don't shoot Rage, you are in the minority. That is proven by the fact that nearly every other broad head company has copied them. 
So in the morning I am hoping to get some pics of some stuff. I get like 30 min of free time before the show. Stokerized stabs also look good.


----------



## J Gilbert

BIGRNYRS said:


> How did a "new products from ATA" thread become a Obsession archery thread AGIAN! hehe



It's just one thread here, I'm acting as full on Encyclopedia of Obsession Archery for 3 different threads and various PM's over on AT.  Looks like we've finally made a big splash in the industry


----------



## BowanaLee

BIGRNYRS said:


> How did a "new products from ATA" thread become a Obsession archery thread AGIAN!



There must be a reason for all the talk about Obsession. If ya cant beat em, you might as well join em.


----------



## Bow Only

I was told by several people yesterday "I've shot every bow here and you have the best bow in the house."


----------



## Jasper

pasinthrough said:


> The 33" Lethal Force will be what I kill a bunch of whitetails with this year.  If I get it in time, I'll kill a bear with it in the spring!



Looking forward to seeing that video!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Anything new from Grim Reaper?


----------



## Dustin Pate

bowanna said:


> There must be a reason for all the talk about Obsession. If ya cant beat em, you might as well join em.



I was thinking more along the lines of..."we are sponsored or represent the company and we need to mention it as much as possible."


----------



## Alan in GA

I'm happy with my 4 year old PSE X Force HF6. The Hoyt CRX32 is still 'unblooded' but there is still 20 days or so left in the extended season.
ATA Show.....I went to the one in Atlanta several years ago, there sure was a LONG LINE to get Tiffany's signature : )


----------



## Big Doe Down

If any of you guys would like pics or specs of anything in particular just post it in here and let me know and I can get them posted because unlike some of these other guys I'm just here to look around and have fun. A lot of these other members that are here have to stay by their boothes, but I'm just walking around looking at everything so just let me know and I'll do my best to get it posted.


----------



## huntindawg

BDD, there's a pic on AT of some type of bow site that utilizes an IPhone or Ipod camera, I can't tell which....you got any info on that thing?  I know it's not practical at all, but it looks pretty dang cool.

Also, can you get some specs/pics of those new Summit stands that have the round tubing?  Just wondering if they are gonna be any lighter.


----------



## J Gilbert

Big Doe Down said:


> If any of you guys would like pics or specs of anything in particular just post it in here and let me know and I can get them posted because unlike some of these other guys I'm just here to look around and have fun. A lot of these other members that are here have to stay by their boothes, but I'm just walking around looking at everything so just let me know and I'll do my best to get it posted.



I'd like to see some pics/specs of the new Bstinger lineup if you have time


----------



## Alan in GA

I forget who waits until the ATA show  to announce their 'final' bow of the new year....saw the Bowtech Insane stuff, anyone else?


----------



## MainFrame9

Anyone heard anything about the "Ulmer Broadhead" being put out by Trophy Taker? I would be very interested in that particular head. Thanks


----------



## heartstopper4

Dustin Pate said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of..."we are sponsored or represent the company and we need to mention it as much as possible."



Sounds like you need an Obsession!!!


----------



## PineThirty

Me to! Come on someone has got to have seen them!



J Gilbert said:


> I'd like to see some pics/specs of the new Bstinger lineup if you have time


----------



## J Gilbert

southernyotekiller said:


> Me to! Come on someone has got to have seen them!



I saw pictures on AT, but I'd like to get some feedback from someone that has checked them out


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dustin Pate said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of..."we are sponsored or represent the company and we need to mention it as much as possible."



Kind of what I thought too


----------



## stringmusic

Big Doe Down said:


> If any of you guys would like pics or specs of anything in particular just post it in here and let me know and I can get them posted because unlike some of these other guys I'm just here to look around and have fun. A lot of these other members that are here have to stay by their boothes, but I'm just walking around looking at everything so just let me know and I'll do my best to get it posted.



If you get time, any new bows at bear archery besides the anarchy would be nice to gets some pics and specs. Thanks!


----------



## Big Doe Down

huntindawg said:


> BDD, there's a pic on AT of some type of bow site that utilizes an IPhone or Ipod camera, I can't tell which....you got any info on that thing?  I know it's not practical at all, but it looks pretty dang cool.
> 
> Also, can you get some specs/pics of those new Summit stands that have the round tubing?  Just wondering if they are gonna be any lighter.


The accessory that uses the iPod and iPhone camera is a mount that looks like a clip that you would use on your belt and it is on the end of a rod that screws into your stabilizer hole. It is made by S4Gear. Pretty neat idea. I'll try to get some pics up in a little while. And I'll go take pics of the new summit stands and give specs in a little bit. They are lighter I believe an the seat is the new part on it. It is like a mesh cloth that sits like a hammock. I'll go take pictures of that in a little bit.


----------



## J Gilbert

Big Doe Down said:


> And I'll go take pics of the new summit stands and give specs in a little bit. They are lighter I believe an the seat is the new part on it. It is like a mesh cloth that sits like a hammock. I'll go take pictures of that in a little bit.



I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on this.  Is this only for the seats on the climbers, or do they have hang ons with this seat as well?


----------



## lungbuster123

Im interested in seeing some better pics of the new Vipertrick from ST and also the 3 pin slider from HHA.


----------



## Big Doe Down

Here are pictures of the new summit stand:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that one is called the specialist and weighs 14lbs. 

This one is called the viper sx I believe. That might not be correct though, but it weighs 16lbs:





I personally think those new seats are pretty uncomfortable. They are basically camo burlap. But they clearly made them to make the stands lighter. Those two are the only stands with those seats. I haven't been able to find the bstinger booth but I am still looking for it. I'll post that info when I find the booth.


----------



## Jasper

Big Doe Down said:


> Here are pictures of the new summit stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is called the specialist and weighs 14lbs.
> 
> This one is called the viper sx I believe. That might not be correct though, but it weighs 16lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think those new seats are pretty uncomfortable. They are basically camo burlap. But they clearly made them to make the stands lighter. Those two are the only stands with those seats. I haven't been able to find the bstinger booth but I am still looking for it. I'll post that info when I find the booth.



Thanks for all you're doing BDD! Very nice of you.


----------



## bowsmith

Big Doe Down said:


> The accessory that uses the iPod and iPhone camera is a mount that looks like a clip that you would use on your belt and it is on the end of a rod that screws into your stabilizer hole. It is made by S4Gear. Pretty neat idea. I'll try to get some pics up in a little while. And I'll go take pics of the new summit stands and give specs in a little bit. They are lighter I believe an the seat is the new part on it. It is like a mesh cloth that sits like a hammock. I'll go take pictures of that in a little bit.



That is a different product than what he is talking about.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I found the b stinger booth and Ted Nugent is there signing autographs right now so I will have to wait until that's done with to go check them out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Big Doe Down said:


> Here are pictures of the new summit stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is called the specialist and weighs 14lbs.
> 
> This one is called the viper sx I believe. That might not be correct though, but it weighs 16lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think those new seats are pretty uncomfortable. They are basically camo burlap. But they clearly made them to make the stands lighter. Those two are the only stands with those seats. I haven't been able to find the bstinger booth but I am still looking for it. I'll post that info when I find the booth.



Thanks for the good report on the new Summit Viper SX climber.  Yep, no cushion on that burlap seat looks uncomfortable, but I really like the lighter weight.  Now, if Summit would only redesign the Viper to make it quicker & quieter to pack & unpack, and install & uninstall on the tree would make me even an even bigger fan.


----------



## BowChilling

huntindawg said:


> BDD, there's a pic on AT of some type of bow site that utilizes an IPhone or Ipod camera, I can't tell which....you got any info on that thing?  I know it's not practical at all, but it looks pretty dang cool.
> 
> Also, can you get some specs/pics of those new Summit stands that have the round tubing?  Just wondering if they are gonna be any lighter.



The I Bow Sight

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=666599


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

I will own some of the ViperTricks....


----------



## hound dog

Pasinthrough sent me some pics of the NEW RAGE quiver.


----------



## hound dog

Who is this? He is shooting the new Obsession pic was sent to me.


----------



## pasinthrough

I got lots of video today of some really neat products.  I will post them up next week.  It is a ton of work to work the booth & get video & photos for all of you grubby GONers! 

I'm sure more photos & reports will follow.  I went to see bstinger, gold tip, rage, Ramcat, crandford industries, hss, etc, etc today.  I'm tired & going to eat!


----------



## countryboy27012

His name is Razor Dobbs.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

What you cant see is Derik patting him on his bottom! 
The new trophy Taker head that Randy Ulmer's brother helped design is like this. A muzzy trokar chisel tip on the front of a Red Head black out broad head and after deployment pivots like the reign. Get it?


----------



## pasinthrough

Byron, you so silly...


----------



## apex

Only a matter of time before dennis lewis gets sued, now that he is partnered with Kevin Strother , everybody else that has worked with him has been sued


----------



## hound dog

C Cape said:


> KS posted this on AA
> 
> I'll explain to you all, even though I'm still mind dead from watching my LSU Tigers look like a high school team!!!
> 
> I can't for whatever reasons get a license to make and sell a bow with a 2 track. I heard about Dennis' accident through a mutual friend, I know how hard that must have been on him and his wife(Angela). Through this mutual friend I learned that Dennis and Angela are very nice, HONEST, hard working people. Since I had some ideas on a 2 track cam I offered to give him the designs. I built a couple proto bows on a Veng and Vindy riser.
> Sent the bows to Dennis for him to look at and have some of his shooters test.
> He liked the looks of the risers so he asked if he could use them, I said yes.
> 
> So the 2 models(33" and 35") are built on the Veng and Vindy risers, the 31" will have a different riser. The cams are very fast, smooth on the draw and great valley and let off. I wish the ratings were a little lower by 2-3 fps, just so every one hits top end, but that is just MHO. I know how people freak out over 2-3 fps. LOL
> 
> Yes, Obsession will make LH versions.
> 
> I do not work for or consult for Obsession Archery, I just thought he could benefit from the cams and bows.
> 
> Last edited by Kevin Strother; Today at 10:53 AM.
> 
> K & K Archery LLC
> Where speed and accuracy collide.





apex said:


> Only a matter of time before dennis lewis gets sued, now that he is partnered with Kevin Strother , everybody else that has worked with him has been sued



No where did he say they are partners and it looks like he said he don't work for Dennis. Looks like he just wanted to help someone out.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I'm not sure why my pics aren't attaching like they should be. I'm using the photobucket app on my iPhone and it normally works right but all of a sudden won't work correctly.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Omigosh...my SS is only 6 months old and has been superceded already...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Weird this had a locked thread deal on it and now its gone


----------



## pasinthrough

Johnbob_3 said:


> Omigosh...my SS is only 6 months old and has been superceded already...



Yep


----------



## J Gilbert

Big Doe Down said:


> I'm not sure why my pics aren't attaching like they should be. I'm using the photobucket app on my iPhone and it normally works right but all of a sudden won't work correctly.



There is some problem with Photobucket and the site, they've blocked the ability to embed photos from that site for now, but I've heard they're trying to get it figured out


----------



## secondseason

Derik it was great meeting you today!


----------



## pasinthrough

secondseason said:


> Derik it was great meeting you today!



Same here, lots of stuff to see for sure!  I find new stuff every day.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

And you didn't come over and see me secondseason?


----------



## BowanaLee

Dang, sounds like the whole gang was there. Wish I could've went.  
I finally got a little work to call in. I guess its better to have a place to live.


----------



## pasinthrough

Yep Lee, you missed out for sure.  I hope you can make it down to central Georgia soon to visit Dennis.  I'll have more vids & pics to post up next week.


----------



## Bow Only

MainFrame9 said:


> Anyone heard anything about the "Ulmer Broadhead" being put out by Trophy Taker? I would be very interested in that particular head. Thanks





BIGRNYRS said:


> What you cant see is Derik patting him on his bottom!
> The new trophy Taker head that Randy Ulmer's brother helped design is like this. A muzzy trokar chisel tip on the front of a Red Head black out broad head and after deployment pivots like the reign. Get it?



Very good description.  I'll add - 1.5 inch 2 blade


----------



## MainFrame9

Thanks for the information on the Ulmer Broadhead guys, any date of release or when they'll be out? Thanks


----------



## hound dog

MainFrame9 said:


> Thanks for the information on the Ulmer Broadhead guys, any date of release or when they'll be out? Thanks



I got a pic . When I get home I'll pot it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

MainFrame9 said:


> Thanks for the information on the Ulmer Broadhead guys, any date of release or when they'll be out? Thanks





hound dog said:


> I got a pic . When I get home I'll pot it.



PassingThrough posted a couple pics & details at the web link below:  

http://www.broadheadtalk.com/general-broadhead-discussion/3630-ulmer-broadhead.html#post34892


----------



## lungbuster123

Derik sent me these pics of the new HHA lineup.

Im thinking a new three pin slider is in my future.


----------



## J Gilbert

Is there anything new from Axcel?


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I can see the logic in a single pin slider......but not a 3 pin.

Somebody help me here


----------



## lungbuster123

HAPPY DAD said:


> I can see the logic in a single pin slider......but not a 3 pin.
> 
> Somebody help me here




3 fixed pins out to 40 yards or whatever you want them set at and then anything further just adjust. Less clutter in your sight picture and you can still make quick shots out to 40 without adjusting.


----------



## lungbuster123

J Gilbert said:


> Is there anything new from Axcel?



They have the new Armortech Vision with a larger sight housing for the guys shooting bigger peeps. That's the only new thing I remember seeing online but they might have more.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

lungbuster123 said:


> 3 fixed pins out to 40 yards or whatever you want them set at and then anything further just adjust. Less clutter in your sight picture and you can still make quick shots out to 40 without adjusting.




So I guess multiple pin sliders would be for someone who dont shoot 1 pin out to 30 yards?


----------



## lungbuster123

HAPPY DAD said:


> So I guess multiple pin sliders would be for someone who dont shoot 1 pin out to 30 yards?



Sure I guess...you don't have to set them at 20-30-40 whatever you can still set your top pin out to 30 and then sight in like you would a regular fixed pin then have one pin that is adjustable. I always shoot multi-pin sights, but for practice I like to shoot as far as I can so this is the best of both worlds. I have a great hunting sight without cluster and I can still shoot out to 80-90 yards.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

lungbuster123 said:


> Sure I guess...you don't have to set them at 20-30-40 whatever you can still set your top pin out to 30 and then sight in like you would a regular fixed pin then have one pin that is adjustable. I always shoot multi-pin sights, but for practice I like to shoot as far as I can so this is the best of both worlds. I have a great hunting sight without cluster and I can still shoot out to 80-90 yards.




Ok so only 1 pin is adjustable, not the whole housing that holds all 3?

That would make sense.......2 fixed and then one movable like the G5 xr sight

Are they making them in .10 pins?


----------



## lungbuster123

HAPPY DAD said:


> Ok so only 1 pin is adjustable, not the whole housing that holds all 3?
> 
> That would make sense.......2 fixed and then one movable like the G5 xr sight
> 
> Are they making them in .10 pins?




No the whole housing moves but you only use one pin for the slider feature. As far as I know yes they are available with .10 pins.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

lungbuster123 said:


> No the whole housing moves but you only use one pin for the slider feature. As far as I know yes they are available with .10 pins.



I am gonna have to see one to understand i guess

If the whole housing moves all three pins, then I dont see the point.

a single pin, clears out the other pins and the slider part makes that pin usable at longer distances.

My 3 pins now (fixed pins) are 0-30, 40 and 50........if I had a 3 pin slider se up the same way that means my 3 pins would become a 60, 70, 80 once moved???????


----------



## BowanaLee

HAPPY DAD said:


> I can see the logic in a single pin slider......but not a 3 pin.
> 
> Somebody help me here



I thought the idea was over due. I've been using one for years. I mounted a vital gear 4 pin on my HHA slide. Works great. 
When set at 20 yds the pins are set 20, 30, 40, 50 or I can slide it to my marks and use the top pin out to almost 100. Best of both worlds.
All the pins move but you only use the top one when you slide it.  ....They must've seen ole bowanna's sights ?


----------



## dobenator

hound dog said:


> Who is this? He is shooting the new Obsession pic was sent to me.



Thats Razor Dobbs, no relation!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3

I just recently got my HHA 5510 and I'm waiting to set it up on my new Martin.  Anxious is not the word that comes to mind.  This site looks good.


----------



## pasinthrough

Drove all night through the snow storm to get home.  I'm tired!  Good night all, I'll be posting up the various video segments I shot over the next week.  I will let you all know when they are ready.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Thanks for all the hard work and coverage of the ATA show.


----------



## pasinthrough

*Sniper XS*

The word spread fast about the new bows all over the show floor.  Several dealers, engineers, designers and writers stopped by to shoot one.  The camera even caught GON's & Muzzy's own markland pulling something besides a trad bow...  I think he even liked it. (notice the smirk?)


----------



## Big Doe Down

It was definitely a great show! I had an awesome time. I'm sitting on a plane right now waiting for it to take off and bring me back to Atlanta. The weather here is nasty.


----------



## copeland7

Some of my guys are working on a bow review of the new obsession.  I will post the link when it's done.


----------



## satchmo

MainFrame9 said:


> Anyone heard anything about the "Ulmer Broadhead" being put out by Trophy Taker? I would be very interested in that particular head. Thanks



It's a cool head. Randy came by and hung out with us at our booth for a while. He ended up leaving with a pack of Ramcats too(not sure why we gave him a pack) he was impressed. Super nice guy.


----------



## spurandrack

*the new obsession*



copeland7 said:


> Some of my guys are working on a bow review of the new obsession.  I will post the link when it's done.



I hear the new obsession bows smoked them all.

s&r


----------



## Bow Only

spurandrack said:


> I hear the new obsession bows smoked them all.
> 
> s&r



Like anything, it's a personal preference but I heard a lot of people saying what you said.


----------



## PineThirty

Question for the Obsession guys. Is Dennis still selling the SS, or just the new ones.


----------



## spurandrack

SS is still in the line-up. The facts are the remainder of the product line is yet to be available. But, they will shortly.

s&r


----------



## copeland7

My associate producer is working on the video of the bow as we speak... I will try and keep yall updated.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have sure read alot about the obsession bows on here it would take alot for me to put down my destroyer 340


----------



## BowanaLee

From what I heard, the Obsession bows stoled the spotlight from the other bows. They were the talk of the show. 
According to the dealers that came by the booth, it was the best shooting bow at the show. Could be just talk though ? 
Heres the specs and pics. Looks like 2 of the new models will go down to 22" draw length for the small archers. Now everyone can get Obsessed ! 
http://www.obsessionarcheryinc.com/products.html


----------



## copeland7

345 fps and a 7in brace height, thats gonna be hard to top...


----------



## pasinthrough

I am in the process of uploading some of the video I shot while at the show.  Since the embed feature is turned off for now, you will need to go to youtube and search for my channel.  Just search Pasinthrough and you should find at least one of my videos and or a channel listing.  Just click on the underlined pasinthrough associated with a video and it will take you to my channel where you can see all of my uploaded videos.  If you want to see all the videos listed out, just click the "videos" tab at the top of the page and they will be listed for you with the newest ones first.

I have added video clips for:

Bloodsport
B-Stinger
Cranford Industries EZY steps & bowholders
Equalizer Release
Gold Tip
Hunter Safety System
Obsession Archery
Ram Cat
Scentpurge 35 (Whitetail'r)
Tru-Fire
Wildgame Innovations (Two new no flash trailcams) 

I still have a couple more to go, but I will try to get those posted this next week.  I hope everyone enjoys the vids, it's hard work as I spent every "break" I had walking the floor looking for folks to talk to to find the newest and best products out there.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I think Derik will tell you. One of the coolest things will be coming from Whitetail'R. I have a scent purge 35 and a scentpurge 50. The 50 has been rockin in my truck and is amazing.


----------



## pasinthrough

BIGRNYRS said:


> I think Derik will tell you. One of the coolest things will be coming from Whitetail'R. I have a scent purge 35 and a scentpurge 50. The 50 has been rockin in my truck and is amazing.


 

I got my order in just as soon as I shot the vid!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Any thoughts on the equalizer release Derik?

It will be great for short draw archers like myself, but Im not sure I understand exactly how it works


----------



## pasinthrough

HAPPY DAD said:


> Any thoughts on the equalizer release Derik?
> 
> It will be great for short draw archers like myself, but Im not sure I understand exactly how it works


 

It was well built.  The trigger has a plunger style trigger and not a toggle like most do.  It will give you a longer draw length, but I'm not 100% on it.  I'm already at a 28" and I don't think I'd drop the $199 on it to gain 2 or 3 inches...  If I were a 26, I would give it a go though.  The owner says he hand works the hooks and trigger faces.  He told me he doesn't trust anyone else to do it.  That may be why it is a little pricy...


----------



## bdillard

I know all these bows are a personal preference but I have talked to a lot of folks that have shot the obsession. I have been told that there ain't nothing special about them. I was told that they didn't shoot nowhere near as good as the top name bows. I personally won't buy one but I have heard a lot of back and forth talk about them. I will stick with what I got. I'm not bad mouthing them by any means. its all a personal preference.


----------



## pasinthrough

bdillard said:


> I know all these bows are a personal preference but I have talked to a lot of folks that have shot the obsession. I have been told that there ain't nothing special about them. I was told that they didn't shoot nowhere near as good as the top name bows. I personally won't buy one but I have heard a lot of back and forth talk about them. I will stick with what I got. I'm not bad mouthing them by any means. its all a personal preference.


 

I would guess these folks haven't shot the 3 new bows... The SS was good, but the new 3 need to be shot by EVERYONE before you buy a new bow. It doesn't cost anything to shoot one, so what have you got to loose? If the folks in the north were as impressed, when shot side-by-side with the top bows in the world, I think that says something. It made all the top bow companies send reps, owners & engineers etc. by to shot them. Not one bad comment.

Shoot what you want, but don't let what one person says sway you from actually putting as many bows in your hand as you can and then deciding which one is for you.


----------



## J Gilbert

bdillard said:


> I know all these bows are a personal preference but I have talked to a lot of folks that have shot the obsession. I have been told that there ain't nothing special about them. I was told that they didn't shoot nowhere near as good as the top name bows. I personally won't buy one but I have heard a lot of back and forth talk about them. I will stick with what I got. I'm not bad mouthing them by any means. its all a personal preference.



I'll be more than happy to let you shoot my Lethal Force once I get it, I go to KSU so Paulding isn't that far away.  You can bring both of your bows, and I encourage you to post a complete performance review compared to what you have when we're done


----------



## pasinthrough

I'm adding a vid for Stokerized now.  It should be up in just a few minutes.


----------



## secondseason

HAPPY DAD said:


> Any thoughts on the equalizer release Derik?
> 
> It will be great for short draw archers like myself, but Im not sure I understand exactly how it works



They look awesome, GTBHuntin's dad bought one at the show.  Gina Brunson shoots one to gain the extra 3"'s in draw length.  They look to be very well made.


----------



## Alan in GA

*one thing about all this 'Obsession' talk....*

....I'm gonna have to go shoot one and see for myself!
Adventure Outdoors is listed as a dealer but the last time I was there at the new store the range was not operating yet. Is it now?
Where else is close to Marietta/Powder Springs that has one for testing?


----------



## J Gilbert

Alan in GA said:


> ....I'm gonna have to go shoot one and see for myself!
> Adventure Outdoors is listed as a dealer but the last time I was there at the new store the range was not operating yet. Is it now?
> Where else is close to Marietta/Powder Springs that has one for testing?



Alan, the above offer is good for you as well, I wont have mine for a bit but would gladly meet up with you so you can try it out


----------



## HAPPY DAD

secondseason said:


> They look awesome, GTBHuntin's dad bought one at the show.  Gina Brunson shoots one to gain the extra 3"'s in draw length.  They look to be very well made.



Cool, I have a 27" draw and always wished I could shoot a longer draw length.

Wish I could try one to see how I liked it.

I cant imagine my destroyer 350 with a 29" draw.....WOW


----------



## HAPPY DAD

But how can it not change your anchor point??? Or your form


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres the new release. Definitely different !


----------



## lungbuster123

bdillard said:


> I know all these bows are a personal preference but I have talked to a lot of folks that have shot the obsession. I have been told that there ain't nothing special about them. I was told that they didn't shoot nowhere near as good as the top name bows. I personally won't buy one but I have heard a lot of back and forth talk about them. I will stick with what I got. I'm not bad mouthing them by any means. its all a personal preference.




A few of the top names on AT are now dealers for Obsession Archery so there must be something attractive about them besides the look....

Personally I cant wait to get my hands on one to shoot!


----------



## bdillard

Alright guys. I shot a lethal force this morning.  They are probably great bows but all I will say is they shot nothing like what I got. I hope all you guys that have a obsession has great luck with them. I will stay with the z7 and d350


----------



## pasinthrough

bdillard said:


> Alright guys. I shot a lethal force this morning.  They are probably great bows but all I will say is they shot nothing like what I got. I hope all you guys that have a obsession has great luck with them. I will stay with the z7 and d350



Stevens archery is the only one in GA that has one.  Is that where you shot it?


----------



## SWWTV

OK bdillard you are 100% wrong why you would make this up I can only imagine no one has one but me I
 am the manufacturer . Jealous I would guess nice try tell us where and who with contact info or remove post this is out right wrong.


----------



## cowhornedspike

OOPS, looks like they got ya bdillard.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I've shot the Z7, doesn't take much to shoot better than that. Just sayin.......


----------



## Big Doe Down

I don't understand why some people post the things they do sometimes....


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Just FYI, I spoke to several of my dealers after the show. The common theme was that the Obsession was the best bow they shot. I work for a competitor, I hate to hear it, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## PineThirty

I have no Idea, obviously the bows are not to everyones liking but thats to be expected with any bow company. I dont get It? Why lie about It before you even get the chance to shoot one?



Big Doe Down said:


> I don't understand why some people post the things they do sometimes....



I think Byrons biased!



BIGRNYRS said:


> I've shot the Z7, doesn't take much to shoot better than that. Just sayin.......


----------



## satchmo

http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.


----------



## Mike7474

satchmo said:


> http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
> Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.



I like ^^^^ ALOT


----------



## Big Doe Down

satchmo said:


> http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
> Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.



I've heard that the convention center is Louisville isn't within walking distance of really anywhere. Apparently there is one hotel connected to it similar to the Hyatt in Columbus, but other than that you have to drive to eat and to other hotels.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I will be driving to the show next year so if any one wants to roll with let me know.


----------



## C Cape

If you're driving to the show next year....I got shotgun!


----------



## Alan in GA

*looks like a great product!*



satchmo said:


> http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
> Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.



I like the torque control device!....also, the ATA is going to be in Louisville next year? That's a 6 hour drive, right? Been to the gun show there!


----------



## satchmo

Alan in GA said:


> I like the torque control device!....also, the ATA is going to be in Louisville next year? That's a 6 hour drive, right? Been to the gun show there!



Yes sir..Louisville next year. I have a squared up and have it mounted to my bow. I am going to give it a try this afternoon. Pete Shepley loves these things.


----------



## secondseason

HAPPY DAD said:


> But how can it not change your anchor point??? Or your form



From what I understand it doesn't change your anchor point, it does change your hand placement and peep placement. I don't know for sure. I have a 29" draw so I don't need it.


----------



## mattech

SWWTV said:


> OK bdillard you are 100% wrong why you would make this up I can only imagine no one has one but me I
> am the manufacturer . Jealous I would guess nice try tell us where and who with contact info or remove post this is out right wrong.



I don't think he was saying he has an obsession bow, I think he was saying that bow is not like what he currently has, but that's just the way I read it. He said he shot an obsession bow, but it's not like what he's got ( later in the posthe states he will keep his z7)


----------



## pasinthrough

satchmo said:


> http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
> Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.



That sounds great!  Keep us informed with the square up.  Gotta love new stuff!


----------



## nhancedsvt

mattech said:


> I don't think he was saying he has an obsession bow, I think he was saying that bow is not like what he currently has, but that's just the way I read it. He said he shot an obsession bow, but it's not like what he's got ( later in the posthe states he will keep his z7)



He said he shot the Lethal Force. The Lethal Force is Obsession's 2012 bow and Dennis was saying it was impossible for him to have shot it because Dennis is the only person who currently owns one. Unless he was at the ATA show, he hasn't shot or seen the bow.


----------



## kevincox

satchmo said:


> http://www.squareuparchery.com/ This was the most impressive  new product that I liked. It's not like the hindsight. It can only help with a current set up. I liked it.
> Derik, good to meet you and put a face with the name. We'll have to get the GON members that are at the show next year in Louisville and have a dinner. If we drive five miles from the show  maybe we can all get a burger for less than 25 bucks.



How does it differ than  a bubble leveler on the bottom of your sight? Seems like they would do the same thing?


----------



## mattech

pasinthrough said:


> Stevens archery is the only one in GA that has one.  Is that where you shot it?





nhancedsvt said:


> He said he shot the Lethal Force. The Lethal Force is Obsession's 2012 bow and Dennis was saying it was impossible for him to have shot it because Dennis is the only person who currently owns one. Unless he was at the ATA show, he hasn't shot or seen the bow.




Sounds like the place listed above might have one, or he could have shot it at the ATA show. If that's what he was saying then I took it wrong, I was just posting that I read it differently.


----------



## pasinthrough

Steven picked up the bow last night. Swwtv called Steven prior to his reply and asked, Steven told him he had not allowed anyone to shoot the bow yet.  

To be 100% clear, as of now, 2 Lethal Force bows are in Georgia.  Bow Only has one & Steven has the other.  More risers & cams are being cut right now & bows will be shipped ASAP when completed.


----------



## J Gilbert

Secondseason and/or Satchmo,
What changes were made to the 2012 Ramcats?  I saw where someone mentioned a change, but didn't hear exactly what is different.  I'm very interested in these heads


----------



## pasinthrough

J,

They have 2 o-rings on the shaft where it goes in the insert.  Plus left handed threads on the blade screws.  I think that was all.


----------



## bdillard

I think I know what I shot boyz . Keep shooting those obsession bows and i will keep shooting what I shoot. Obsession bows in my opinion has nothing on my bows. That's just my opinion. So shoot what u shoot and I will shoot mine. Not impressive to me. Good luck.


----------



## bdillard

And by the way. Ata show had lethal force. I will stick with what I got.


----------



## bdillard

SWWTV said:


> OK bdillard you are 100% wrong why you would make thzis up I can only imagine no one has one but me I
> am the manufacturer . Jealous I would guess nice try tell us where and who with contact info or remove post this is out right wrong.



Jealously . What do I have to be jealous of. I know what I got. 2 products that stand behind what they offer. I love what I got. Just because I don't like it don't mean they are bad bows. You need to accept it bud.


----------



## bdillard

Sorry guys... I.shot the ss. My buddy was pulling my leg.  I hope Yall have a great yr with the obsession. I am comfortable with what I got. Good luck to all.


----------



## secondseason

J Gilbert said:


> Secondseason and/or Satchmo,
> What changes were made to the 2012 Ramcats?  I saw where someone mentioned a change, but didn't hear exactly what is different.  I'm very interested in these heads





pasinthrough said:


> J,
> 
> They have 2 o-rings on the shaft where it goes in the insert.  Plus left handed threads on the blade screws.  I think that was all.



Yes, the 2 O Rings were added to the shaft, the left handed screws, also additional hardening of the metal in the ferrule and blades.


----------



## bonecollector56

J Gilbert said:


> Secondseason and/or Satchmo,
> What changes were made to the 2012 Ramcats?  I saw where someone mentioned a change, but didn't hear exactly what is different.  I'm very interested in these heads


 I think they made a 125gr head and a $10 price jump


----------



## secondseason

bonecollector56 said:


> I think they made a 125gr head and a $10 price jump



The 125gr was available last year and yes it is more expensive.


----------



## Team Realtree

Evening guys. 

I want to preface this post by saying that the ATA product I am about to describe and link to is not an advertisement or a post for us at Realtree. As a matter of fact, it's a treestand company that is not even licensed with us, so this is purely an FYI for you all. I even posted the link below in our own forums.

It's a product that our writers and Big Doe Down from here at GON was really impressed with and since treestands have been a popular topic in this thread, it seems newsworthy. It's a new climber called the "X-Stand" and it was probably one of the more talked about products at the show because of it's design, how it works, it's weight, and ease to carry.

In this blog link, our online whitetail editor Tony Hansen gives us a video report on the X-Stand:

http://www.realtree.com/hunting/rea...s-and-back-strap/hansens-ata-pick-the-x-stand

Thanks. I think y'all will be impressed.

Scott Hughes
Realtree


----------



## pasinthrough

Very nice stand.  People are always looking for a better way to do things.  Nice to meet you Scott, thanks again for the link.


----------



## kevincox

That X stand looks like a winner for sure!


----------



## countryboy27012

That stand is COOL! But if you stand up to shoot, what keeps the top section from falling?


----------



## Team Realtree

Thanks guys. Good point Country Boy. I am at the SHOT show all week and I will try to get an answer on that. S


----------



## countryboy27012

kevincox said:


> How does it differ than  a bubble leveler on the bottom of your sight? Seems like they would do the same thing?



The bubble level can tell you if your tilting the top or bottom of the bow to the left or right.  The Squreup will tell you if your twisting or turning to the left or right (as best I can tell).


----------



## Bow Only

Team Realtree said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> I want to preface this post by saying that the ATA product I am about to describe and link to is not an advertisement or a post for us at Realtree. As a matter of fact, it's a treestand company that is not even licensed with us, so this is purely an FYI for you all. I even posted the link below in our own forums.
> 
> It's a product that our writers and Big Doe Down from here at GON was really impressed with and since treestands have been a popular topic in this thread, it seems newsworthy. It's a new climber called the "X-Stand" and it was probably one of the more talked about products at the show because of it's design, how it works, it's weight, and ease to carry.
> 
> In this blog link, our online whitetail editor Tony Hansen gives us a video report on the X-Stand:
> 
> http://www.realtree.com/hunting/rea...s-and-back-strap/hansens-ata-pick-the-x-stand
> 
> Thanks. I think y'all will be impressed.
> 
> Scott Hughes
> Realtree



Great stand, I just wonder how it sits.  It has a very small seat.


----------



## apex

x2 great stand,




*Storm Archery debuts 3/1/2012,
manufactured in GA., 
fastest, smoothest , bows and crossbows on the planet,
A Storm is coming!!!!


----------



## SWWTV

bdillard said:


> Alright guys. I shot a lethal force this morning.  They are probably great bows but all I will say is they shot nothing like what I got. I hope all you guys that have a obsession has great luck with them. I will stay with the z7 and d350



Like I said before you did not shoot one .I would hope that if your gonna put a company down please be honest in your post that's all anyone can ask


----------



## satchmo

countryboy27012 said:


> The bubble level can tell you if your tilting the top or bottom of the bow to the left or right.  The Squreup will tell you if your twisting or turning to the left or right (as best I can tell).



Right on.... I just got through testing mine out and I really like it. It really didn't change anything for me except to make me know I am where I am supposed to be. I tryed every angle and found that if I twist(like for a far right shot, perfect for a lefty like me) that my pin was very close to one side of the strand. Easy correction, with very little thinking about it. At the crazy speeds we are shooting now I'll take anything that gives me any edge. This is deffinately going to be part of my set up from now on. 
It will be an invaluble tool for someone who constantly has leftitus or rightitus.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

bdillard's comments seem to me as if there is an agenda. Not real sure what the point is. I was there with Parker and even I reported nothing but good things from some of my dealers that shot it. And again, it doesn't take very much to shoot better than a Z7! I have no doubt that Obsession would stand behind the bows. I have never seen any one put their cell number on one of their products like Dennis does the fatal obsession scent. Besides I like to see the smaller guys make it myself.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Team Realtree said:


> Evening guys.
> 
> I want to preface this post by saying that the ATA product I am about to describe and link to is not an advertisement or a post for us at Realtree. As a matter of fact, it's a treestand company that is not even licensed with us, so this is purely an FYI for you all. I even posted the link below in our own forums.
> 
> It's a product that our writers and Big Doe Down from here at GON was really impressed with and since treestands have been a popular topic in this thread, it seems newsworthy. It's a new climber called the "X-Stand" and it was probably one of the more talked about products at the show because of it's design, how it works, it's weight, and ease to carry.
> 
> In this blog link, our online whitetail editor Tony Hansen gives us a video report on the X-Stand:
> 
> http://www.realtree.com/hunting/rea...s-and-back-strap/hansens-ata-pick-the-x-stand
> 
> Thanks. I think y'all will be impressed.
> 
> Scott Hughes
> Realtree



Tony Hansen mentioned above was Bill Winke's Midwest Whitetail Michigan Team Host & Producer for 2 seasons in 2009 & 2010. 

Yep, looks like a nice, very light climber worth considering, and has a sit & climb version of the stand similar to Lone Wolf.  In addition to that video, I watched the 2 instructional videos on their web site.  It looks like it packs up quicker & easier with better balance on your back like the API Grand Slam climbers.  

The "fiberglass" flex arm technology materials do raise concerns about strength & durability. 

For those willing to give up the more safe, roomy, & flexible horizontal closed rail seat climbers with more comfortable larger cushioned sling seats like Summit Vipers & API Grand Slam climbers that are 67% to 133% heavier, it may be worth the compromise to go with X-Stands depending on your priorities & preferences. 

Thx for posting.  


Here's the X-Stand web link below: 

http://www.x-stand.com/xstand.html


----------



## Lawdawg939

Hey guys!  New to the forum so go easy on me.  Hope to clarify some things.  Stephen picked up the Lethal Force and the Sniper from Dennis on Sat.  I went over Sunday and shot both.  All I can say is Wow.  I was impressed.  Don't always believe the hype you hear unless it's about these bows.  Best bow I've ever shot.  Pulls smooth, amazing let off, and FAST!  Shot my arrow within 4fps of what my bow is shooting while pulling ten less pounds.  Also the bow is extremely quiet.  There is no vibration whatsoever!  One was solid black and the other black riser with camo limbs.  Both look great.  Had Stephen order one for me.  Went with the Sniper in solid black.  This is going to be a great hunting bow and I'm sure when people start shooting them they are gonna sell fast.


----------



## bdillard

SWWTV said:


> Like I said before you did not shoot one .I would hope that if your gonna put a company down please be honest in your post that's all anyone can ask



I was honest. I came back and said it was the ss I shot. I was told it was the lethal force. I guess that's what I get for not paying attention to the bow I shot. My buddy was pulling my leg about it being a lethal force. And I wasn't talking bad about the product I just said that I didn't like it. That doesn't make it a bad bow. Every body has their own opinions. Good luck with the obsession. I will stay with the bowtech destroyer 350 and the Mathews z7.  Good luck


----------



## bdillard

BIGRNYRS said:


> bdillard's comments seem to me as if there is an agenda. Not real sure what the point is. I was there with Parker and even I reported nothing but good things from some of my dealers that shot it. And again, it doesn't take very much to shoot better than a Z7! I have no doubt that Obsession would stand behind the bows. I have never seen any one put their cell number on one of their products like Dennis does the fatal obsession scent. Besides I like to see the smaller guys make it myself.



That is your opinion about the z7 .  I won't get my panties in a wad about you not liking it though. Hard to say they don't shoot good when you look and see how many Mathews sold. Just sayin. You shoot what you shoot and I will shoot what I shoot. Enough said.


----------



## BOWROD

*bow*



bdillard said:


> That is your opinion about the z7 .  I won't get my panties in a wad about you not liking it though. Hard to say they don't shoot good when you look and see how many Mathews sold. Just sayin. You shoot what you shoot and I will shoot what I shoot. Enough said.



x2 there are tons of us who like our z7 just fine,,the 8 deer i shot with mine were wishing it didnt shoot well  -to each there own ,,i might switch one day,, my contracts up with mathews


----------



## pasinthrough

New videos up for:


Rage Broadheads
Rinehart Targets

Visit my youtube channel


Rodney,

I'd shoot a Z7 too, if I needed to

I think you're gonna like the new Rage Extreme!  It's one of the ones I'll be using this year!


----------



## PineThirty

Thanks for posting up all the great videos Derik! That new Rage quiver seems like a winner and for only $45! Do you know If the new Extreme will be offered In a 125 grain? Also are the new chisel tips still going to be $40 for did Rage go up on there price? Thanks again. 



pasinthrough said:


> New videos up for:
> 
> 
> Rage Broadheads
> Rinehart Targets
> 
> Visit my youtube channel
> 
> 
> Rodney,
> 
> I'd shoot a Z7 too, if I needed to
> 
> I think you're gonna like the new Rage Extreme!  It's one of the ones I'll be using this year!


----------



## pasinthrough

I think the Rage Extreme are gonna be $49.  I don't think they will have that in a 125 and I am not sure about the price on the new chisel tips...

I'm gonna buy them anyway!


----------



## nhancedsvt

pasinthrough said:


> I think the Rage Extreme are gonna be $49.  I don't think they will have that in a 125 and I am not sure about the price on the new chisel tips...
> 
> I'm gonna buy them anyway!



$49!!!

I'll stick with the Reapers I guess


----------



## lungbuster123

Rage chisel tip here I come!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

So instead of spending $160 - $200 a year on broad heads I will now be spending $200 - $250? Crap


----------



## pasinthrough

BIGRNYRS said:


> So instead of spending $160 - $200 a year on broad heads I will now be spending $200 - $250? Crap


 

Yep, but these new heads are gonna add a new chapter in your Holes that Rage made thread...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I shot the lethal force and was really impressed.  It was set for over an inch longer than my draw and was still very smooth. I am definitely going to try one that is set to my draw length.   

I ended up getting an equalizer release  and had time  to really shoot it t he other day.  I was actually impressed with it.  It  wasnt as awkward shooting it as I  thought it would be. 

Don't forget to take a look at the ramcat broadhead.   Brett and Chris have taken the broadhead to a whole new level. They have added two O rings that are built into the shank of the ferrul that  centers the head to the arrow and also tightens the head inside the insert, there is no play while screwing t the head into your arrow .  Also they have gone to an even harder metal and heat treated every metal component for added hardness.   The left hand threads and 125grain broadheads were added last year. The last change was increasing the the length of the slot that blades insert into. This allows the blades to rotate to a 68 degrees allow ing for a better back cut and easier target removal.


----------



## bdillard

Man, that release looks like it would be really hard to get used to.


----------



## BowanaLee

pasinthrough said:


> I think the Rage Extreme are gonna be $49.  I don't think they will have that in a 125 and I am not sure about the price on the new chisel tips...
> 
> I'm gonna buy them anyway!



$49.00  Thank god for sponsors with great broadheads !


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

bdillard,  it really wasn't.  I thought it would be really awkward.  About 30 mi n.  In the backyard was all it took to get used to it.   I have a short draw and I am  hoping that this will help me out.  It doesn't change your anchor point just puts the a string deeper into your palm.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I have never been impressed with the rage and I think that there will be a lot of disappointed users.  I hope all works out for them because I  hate hearing about people losing deer,  but when you take a head that is already known to have issues with penetration and make the cut even bigger. ..well to me that just seems to be a recipe for even worse penetration .  I guess only time will tell.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I have never been impressed with the rage and I think that there will be a lot of disappointed users.  I hope all works out for them because I  hate hearing about people losing deer,  but when you take a head that is already known to have issues with penetration and make the cut even bigger. ..well to me that just seems to be a recipe for even worse penetration .  I guess only time will tell.



In five years I have never had an "issue" with penetration. I believe that a lot of those that did, actually had other issues. It's kinda like some one dry firing a bow and the limb breaks. Then they talk about how the limb has issues because thats the part thats broken. When the limb is simply a symptom of the problem. The poor penetration SOME report I think is a symptom of the problem. Not the problem. Of course that is my opinion, although an educated one.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I have seen lots of hunting footage that shows a lack of penetration  along with my experience of tracking wounded deer with dogs for folks the last few years. There is a decent Buck running around my lease with a rage scar. (As long as you put it through the soft tissue between the ribs you should be ok)


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

BIGRNYRS said:


> In five years I have never had an "issue" with penetration. I believe that a lot of those that did, actually had other issues. It's kinda like some one dry firing a bow and the limb breaks. Then they talk about how the limb has issues because thats the part thats broken. When the limb is simply a symptom of the problem. The poor penetration SOME report I think is a symptom of the problem. Not the problem. Of course that is my opinion, although an educated one.



What do believe is the symptom of the problem in the cases of lack penetration?


----------



## lungbuster123

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I have seen lots of hunting footage that shows a lack of penetration  along with my experience of tracking wounded deer with dogs for folks the last few years. There is a decent Buck running around my lease with a rage scar. (As long as you put it through the soft tissue between the ribs you should be ok)




It is what it is...there are always going to be people who won't use something for whatever reason and people who will use something for whatever reason. This year I used a different mechanical, but i'll be going back to Rage next season. I took this picture the other night after we got my brothers deer taken care of. This was with a 60lb bow and a 385 grain arrow. Just about squared up a rib going in and hit a rib the same way going out. Sharpened it back up for him and it's back in his quiver. 2" in and 2" out...I can't remember how many animals this makes for use with Rage, but it's enough to prove to me they just plain work...at least from my experience with what ive seen and what they have done for me, friends, and my family. I do agree with you that the Ramcat is one of the best fixed blades ive ever shot, but I think like Byron said the lack of penetration is caused by something other then the design in Rage. This year I shot a head that offered a bigger cut then the Rage and ive only shot two deer with them so far this season (gave number 3 a haircut last night ) but they have still given me great performance and pass throughs. I think most the problems you see are from guys who are to lazy to make sure their bow is shooting right so they mask the problem with a low profile mechanical which just so happens to fly like a field tip no matter what. Lack of penetration is something that's talked about with ALL MECHANICALS not just Rage. Rage just happens to sell a TON of product due to great marketing. That's why I think you see more about the Rage then most others...like with anything there can be 90 great things said but the one thing people like to hang onto are the 10 or so negative.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I have seen lots of hunting footage that shows a lack of penetration  along with my experience of tracking wounded deer with dogs for folks the last few years. There is a decent Buck running around my lease with a rage scar. (As long as you put it through the soft tissue between the ribs you should be ok)



TV......... well I see Tim Wells, Jay Gregory, Tom Nelson and a few others that nearly always get pass through on their animals. When people say that they are generally talking about MArk and Terry. Mark shoots 51 lbs. Not very much, but he does exactly what he wants to deer. I guess I should read these threads more because I have hit every sort of bone from just about every angle and not only does the head continue to do it's job, but pass throughs are the norm.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=418486&highlight=
Even with marginal penetration, say 8 - 10" if a broad head goes into the lungs, your dogs would not be needed.


----------



## nhancedsvt

I don't have a problem with Rages. My brother uses them and I was hunting with him when he killed a deer with them. The deer didn't make it far and it died. Blood trail was great also. I almost went the Rage route this year but decided to test out the Grim Reaper Whitetail specials...they worked too. It's all about having a tuned bow and shot placement.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

nhancedsvt said:


> I don't have a problem with Rages. My brother uses them and I was hunting with him when he killed a deer with them. The deer didn't make it far and it died. Blood trail was great also. I almost went the Rage route this year but decided to test out the Grim Reaper Whitetail specials...they worked too. It's all about having a tuned bow and shot placement.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I have thought about trying out some Rages for next year. I have never shot an expandable at all, and those chisel tips really looked good at the ATA. But then I went to the NAP booth and got a 30 minute seminar on the Spitfires from one of their designers and he really convinced me. So I know I will be trying spitfires, and possible rages. I also talked to the guy at the innerlock booth and those heads are really nice too. I'm just going to run out of money before I get to try everything I want to shoot!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Spitfires are good and have killed a lot of animals. I prefer not to shoot any "over the top" expandable. The rear deploying broad head have to be selling because just about every other company has tried their version of it this year. Even T-Bones "T-3 chunk" broad head company has one, however it doesn't look as good to me as some of the others. I like Trophy Takers Ulmer head. But as far as it goes I have been popping through stuff with a Rage for 5 years now and the Rage extreme will be what I use this year. If it aint broke!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I seen a young man shooting about 55 lbs shoot a deer in the ham not hit the bone and stop right in front of the gut section he wAs using the 40 ke rage and the darn thing didn't go 50 yards and died. I was using a regular rage 2 blade 100 grains and smoke a big doe dang thing ran 150 yards sometimes it's just the animals will to live no matter what you do or hit..  It doesn't matter usually what head you use aslong as you hit the  right spot most will work I'm like others I always try new things. I used wasp jack hammer sst for years they just worked great. I have used rage, grim reaper, vortex, g5 etc.. It's like candy it's just what you like not all like the same for whatever reason


----------



## Repo

Was good meeting some of you guys at the show. Had a great time. Loved shooting the new bows. Found that even a mediocre shot like myself can shoot them decently!

Candace has already stolen my SS cams and mods to replace her lethal cams and is heading on her hunt next week shooting 28.5" dl with her equalizer release. Took her about 5 shots to really get used to it and is loving it. 

Using the True Shot Coach and has really tweaked into shape my bad habits with poor grip on the bow. Probably my favorite small product from the show.


----------



## bonecollector56

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I seen a young man shooting about 55 lbs shoot a deer in the ham not hit the bone and stop right in front of the gut section he wAs using the 40 ke rage and the darn thing didn't go 50 yards and died. I was using a regular rage 2 blade 100 grains and smoke a big doe dang thing ran 150 yards sometimes it's just the animals will to live no matter what you do or hit..  It doesn't matter usually what head you use aslong as you hit the  right spot most will work I'm like others I always try new things. I used wasp jack hammer sst for years they just worked great. I have used rage, grim reaper, vortex, g5 etc.. It's like candy it's just what you like not all like the same for whatever reason


I have always believed in the will to survive I have shot squirrels that die 2secs later and I have shot squirrels the exact same spot that will run til the arrow catches a branch.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I  believe that if both lungs are collapsed, the lack of oxygen to the brain over rides any will to live.


----------



## bonecollector56

BIGRNYRS said:


> I  believe that if both lungs are collapsed, the lack of oxygen to the brain over rides any will to live.


 I know but some animals will give out faster than others


----------



## Big Doe Down

BIGRNYRS said:


> Spitfires are good and have killed a lot of animals. I prefer not to shoot any "over the top" expandable. The rear deploying broad head have to be selling because just about every other company has tried their version of it this year. Even T-Bones "T-3 chunk" broad head company has one, however it doesn't look as good to me as some of the others. I like Trophy Takers Ulmer head. But as far as it goes I have been popping through stuff with a Rage for 5 years now and the Rage extreme will be what I use this year. If it aint broke!



I'm sure I will try my share of rear deploying heads because I am going to try as many different heads as I can get my hands on. But the one thing that really grabbed my attention when talking to the engineer at NAP is the fact that I told him I was going to try expandables this year for the first time and he immediately said "well let me show you the best one on the market" (of course he's biased because he worked for NAP), but he went and grabbed a Spitfire, rather than the brand new rear deploying head that NAP just came out with this year. Then I liked everything he told me about the spitfire as well, but I was the most impressed with the fact that they just came out with a new flagship rear deploying head and he went and showed me the one they have had on the market for 16 years.


----------



## mefferd84

Does anybody Know when you can buy the new HHA 3 pin sight?


----------



## pasinthrough

Most new products take anywhere from a few weeks to a few months to come to your store shelves.


----------



## PineThirty

Go onto AT and find the username name BoarMan. He has all the new model sights for sale.



mefferd84 said:


> Does anybody Know when you can buy the new HHA 3 pin sight?


----------



## mefferd84

I was looking online. I could find the 3 and 5 pin sights that do not move, but I could not find the multipin pendulm yet.


----------



## PineThirty

Hes got them all, just go onto ArcheryTalk and shoot him a PM. I also believe hes In GA so could get one to you pretty quick Im sure.




mefferd84 said:


> I was looking online. I could find the 3 and 5 pin sights that do not move, but I could not find the multipin pendulm yet.


----------



## mefferd84

Thank you.


----------



## pasinthrough

I just added a video for Rack One Whitetail System on my YouTube.

They have mineral and supplemental feed / attractants for a 12 month plan on helping / harvesting whitetails.


----------



## pasinthrough

I just found these.  I will be giving them a try as soon as they are in stock.

http://www.outerlimitarchery.com/blood-vane.html


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

pasinthrough said:


> I just found these.  I will be giving them a try as soon as they are in stock.
> 
> http://www.outerlimitarchery.com/blood-vane.html



Those look pretty good. Where can I find some?


----------



## pasinthrough

Don't know.  I'll send an email tomorrow and see what I can find out.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

pasinthrough said:


> Don't know.  I'll send an email tomorrow and see what I can find out.



I wonder if they make different one for different size arrows?


----------



## pasinthrough

*ScentPurge O3 units*

I found the Whitetail’R ScentPurge units at the ATA show last month. I listened to Scott explain it and I was impressed this technology was actually small, portable and effective for what hunters need. I have seen the large units over the past 20 years or so while working around Hospitals, so I know they work. Before now the units were large and couldn’t be put in a clothes tote or bag. 


I received the units I ordered at the ATA show last Thursday. I used the Scentpurge 50 unit in my truck starting that night and my 11 year old F-150 had absolutely no odor to it at all after about 24 hours. I added a Scentpurge 35 unit to a room in our house we use for changing the baby. My wife told me last night it was the best thing she has ever seen for killing odors. Those of you with small children know exactly what I am talking about! 

I am planning a bear trip for May and will have these units in my gear and clothes bags on that trip. 


The 35 unit will work in a vehicle or tote bag. It runs on either 4 AAA batteries or with an AC plug you can purchase separate. The 50 unit comes with an AC plug but the accessory pack includes a 12 volt plug to run in your vehicle, if you have a large truck or SUV. Easy to follow instructions and step by step cleaning photos are included. Cleaning is easy and takes 3 minutes per month if you run them all the time. These units are effective and worth the price if you ask me. You can see more or order you one at this web site under products. www.doetodoor.com


----------



## Big Doe Down

pasinthrough said:


> I just found these.  I will be giving them a try as soon as they are in stock.
> 
> http://www.outerlimitarchery.com/blood-vane.html



They look awesome! I just don't know if I want to add 31 grains to my arrow by using them..


----------



## bowsmith

Big Doe Down said:


> They look awesome! I just don't know if I want to add 31 grains to my arrow by using them..



Blazer vanes = 6 grains each, so 18 grains.

31-18= 13 grains added on over traditional fletching.  Not that much...


----------

